# Fairmont Hot springs resorts



## Jameson18 (Nov 30, 2005)

Planning for 2006 Sept/Oct timeframe. Any recommendations on which resort to stay in the Fairmont Hot Springs area. The websites show little info apart from the fact it wil take three hours drive from Calgary airoport.
Hoping for a quiet restful week in the mountains, one or two bdroom will do.


----------



## Aussie girl (Nov 30, 2005)

We own at Fairmont. You have a choice of Hillside, Riverside, Riverview(new) and Mountainside. We like Hillside, Riverside Mountainside in that order we haven't stayed at Riverview.

I would not do a trade for that time of year, you should be able to pick up a Getaway for around $ 279US for the week. Hillside have a beautiful view of the valley and are lovely big units. Riverside are very nice but getting a bit dated and are right on the golf course with lovely views, close to the rec centre etc. Mountainside are the original timeshares, they are cedar, so more rustic, the two bedrooms sleep 6 and have the master bedroom up stairs. They feel more like a cabin in the woods. They are also very nice but have no lock off. At Hillside the lock off side is very comfortable for four people the Riverside lock off sleeps four but really is quiet small.


Hope this helps.

Donna


----------



## Victoria (Nov 30, 2005)

We have just returned from a week at Marble Canyon - a very unique unit.  It was very restful.  We were at Mountainside the year before, and that is also a beautiful setting.  That area in the fall is beautiful with the autumn colours - you should be quite relaxed after a week between the Purcells and the Rockies.


----------



## Garry (Nov 30, 2005)

Although Mountainside is the oldest and Riverside is next, both have been very well maintained and, along with Hillside, would all make excellent exchanges.  Mountainside units are located along the original golf course and are in the treed area.  The location is the primary attraction on Mountainside - the setting and the walks are beautiful.  Hillside and Riverside have great views but there is a lot of asphalt around the units - not much shade and the walks aren't too pretty.  
Mountainside units are definitely plainer whereas Hillside and Riverside are more glass and brass - much fancier than Mountainside.  They all have their attractions but I would pick Mountainside first, then Hillside, then Riverside.  We've stayed in them all.
Fall getaways always seem to be available.  I'd recommend you go in September, if you can.  The weather seems to be more consistent then, based on the past few years in any case.


----------



## Jameson18 (Dec 3, 2005)

Thanx all; Great info. By the way, is there any faster routes to this area. At this time, the only option I see is a 3 hour drive from Calgary airport....anything closer??


----------



## Garry (Dec 3, 2005)

The quickest route is Highway 1 through Banff towards Lake Louise, then take 93/95 over to Radium, turn left at the 4 way stop and it's about one-half hour south to Fairmont.  The drive across to Radium is quite spectacular - it'll take you 3 hours, unfortunately.  You could consider flying in to Cranbrook; it's about 1.5 hours to Fairmont from there.


----------



## Aussie girl (Dec 23, 2005)

I agree with Garry, the drive is spectacular, especially from the Castle junction turnoff to radium. Late September early October is my favorite time. It will be a highlight of your trip.



Donna


----------



## eal (Dec 24, 2005)

*Marble Canyon*

My son and 11 of his closest friends are spending a week at Marble Canyon (4 br, sleeps 12, complete with billiards room) in January.  I will post his review. We got it via RCI within the 45-day window.


----------



## JRS (Jan 2, 2006)

*To Eall*

Just wondered what kind of price range ?   Also, what week will they be there ?  As it turns out, looks like I'll be there in 2 weeks.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Oct 28, 2007)

I just made reservations through II for Fairmont Mountainside in early July. I'm excited. I am thinking fly into Seattle on Southwest and spend a couple nights, then Vancouver and Victoria and drive to the Fairmont area. How long a drive would that be?
Thanks,
Liz


----------



## BevL (Oct 28, 2007)

From Vancouver a long day - mapquest puts it at about 10 hours and that's the most direct route.  I wouldn't try to do it from Victoria in a day as the ferry will add an extra few hours.  You wouldn't much time to sightsee if you plan it as a one-day drive.


----------



## calgarygary (Oct 28, 2007)

Liz, the amount of time for the drive will be totally dependant upon your driving habits on the trip.  It can easily be 10 hours (minimal stops, comfortable driving in mountains, taking fastest route) or 3 days (stopping for scenery, taking most scenic routes) or anything in between.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks, I think we would need to do an overnight. I don't think either of us are up for a 10 hour drive. What would be a half-way point to spend the night between Vancouver and Fairmont Hot Springs?
Liz


----------



## calgarygary (Oct 28, 2007)

Anything past Kamloops would be close to halfway.  I personally wouldn't stay in Kamloops but would move on to the Sicamous area or past halfway but a spectacular setting is 3 Valley Gap.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm looking into a multi-city airfare, I think it will save us time and probably not cost that much more as we don't need a car in Vancouver and won't be using as much gas either. Fly to Seattle, then Vancouver, then Calgary and then home to Ontario. Alaska says the price for two of us is $1500, which doesn't seem that bad (that was without the Seattle addition).
Liz


----------



## MoeDan2727 (Nov 5, 2007)

Garry said:


> The quickest route is Highway 1 through Banff towards Lake Louise, then take 93/95 over to Radium, turn left at the 4 way stop and it's about one-half hour south to Fairmont.  The drive across to Radium is quite spectacular - it'll take you 3 hours, unfortunately.  You could consider flying in to Cranbrook; it's about 1.5 hours to Fairmont from there.



A must stop on the trip is the Continetal Divide on the pass to Radium.  Stop for a pee which will flow either east or west.  

Dan


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 5, 2007)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> I just made reservations through II for Fairmont Mountainside in early July. I'm excited. I am thinking fly into Seattle on Southwest and spend a couple nights, then Vancouver and Victoria and drive to the Fairmont area. How long a drive would that be?
> Thanks,
> Liz



Another alternative that I have taken is to fly over to Spokane WA from Seattle and then drive up to Fairmont from Spokane which is about a 5 hour drive. I am not saying it is the best way but it is another alternative. I did a big loop from Spokane to the Windermere Valley ( Fairmont area ) - Banff - Lake Louise - Golden - Revelstoke - Okanagan Valley - Spokane.


----------

